# Baptists and the Regulative Principle



## ClayPot (Apr 11, 2009)

Are there many baptist churches that follow the regulative principle?

One thing that bothers me about baptist argumentation regarding baptism is a lot of the time it ends up with something like: we should baptize only believers because the Bible only clearly teaches that believer's are baptized (I know that there are some passages that are disputed regarding families and also that this is not the only argument for the credo-baptist position). Anyway, that makes me think of the regulative principle (only worshipping God in ways prescribed in Scripture (I think)). It would seem that to be consistent with this type of argumentation, more baptist churches should follow the regulative principle.

Thoughts?


----------



## AThornquist (Apr 11, 2009)

I understand your line of reasoning. My simple (because of ability, not tendencies of brevity) answer would be: "not necessarily." If a baptist believes that Scripture does not teach a regulative principle of worship for the new covenant community, then he would be making conclusions about Scripture and acting accordingly. This is consistent. However, what would _not_ be consistent is a baptist who sees the regulative principle binding the new covenant community but then acts or teaches contra that principle.


----------



## Herald (Apr 11, 2009)

Here is something to look at that answers your question.


----------



## AThornquist (Apr 11, 2009)

Ooooo Bill that is great.


----------



## ClayPot (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks Bill. I'll have to take a look at that.


----------



## Rich Koster (Apr 11, 2009)

Herald said:


> Here is something to look at that answers your question.



We are about to do a constitutional review. This may be helpful in expressing some of my concerns. Thanks!


----------



## Manuel (Apr 12, 2009)

I think that most reformed Baptists hold to the Regulative Principle as it is stated in the 1689 Confession



> 1. The light of nature shews that there is a God, who hath lordship and sovereignty over all; is just, good and doth good unto all; and is therefore to be feared, loved, praised, called upon, trusted in, and served, with all the heart and all the soul, and with all the might. *But the acceptable way of worshipping the true God, is instituted by himself, and so limited by his own revealed will,* that he may not be worshipped according to the imagination and devices of men, nor the suggestions of Satan, under any visible representations, *or any other way not prescribed in the Holy Scriptures.*


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 12, 2009)

Wow, Bill. Real theological thinking from a "Baptist" group!?! 

Agree or disagree, it was refreshing! Thanks!


----------



## DonP (Apr 12, 2009)

Manuel said:


> I think that most reformed Baptists hold to the Regulative Principle as it is stated in the 1689 Confession
> 
> 
> 
> > 1. The light of nature shews that there is a God, who hath lordship and sovereignty over all; is just, good and doth good unto all; and is therefore to be feared, loved, praised, called upon, trusted in, and served, with all the heart and all the soul, and with all the might. *But the acceptable way of worshipping the true God, is instituted by himself, and so limited by his own revealed will,* that he may not be worshipped according to the imagination and devices of men, nor the suggestions of Satan, under any visible representations, *or any other way not prescribed in the Holy Scriptures.*



This sounds like the original RP. 

Do only what is prescribed specifically in scripture and no more. 

As opposed to the modern view some take 

Don't do anything specifically forbidden and you are free to do anything else. 


Do Baptists take exceptions to points of the 1689 LBC?

Else some might need to become Exclusive Psalmists?? 

I know I know, unless you can still think Eph and Col are not all psalms and Pneumatikos does not mean inspired, or if it does, it is not as Murray says and doesn't apply to all 3. 

But it would at least mean tightening up worship a bit in other respects, yes?

Good thing to consider men. 

I wish my Pres pastor had a stricter view of RP. He follows the modern one.


----------



## cih1355 (Apr 12, 2009)

There are Baptist churches that hold to the Regulative Principle of Worship. 

As you know, Ephesians 5:19 says that we should speak to one another in psalms and hymns and spiritual songs. There are Baptist churches that believe that the hymns and spiritual songs mentioned in Ephesians 5:19 includes both inspired and uninspired hymns and spiritual songs.


----------



## Manuel (Apr 12, 2009)

cih1355 said:


> There are Baptist churches that hold to the Regulative Principle of Worship.
> 
> As you know, Ephesians 5:19 says that we should speak to one another in psalms and hymns and spiritual songs. There are Baptist churches that believe that the hymns and spiritual songs mentioned in Ephesians 5:19 includes both inspired and uninspired hymns and spiritual songs.




-----Added 4/12/2009 at 04:34:52 EST-----

This is included in the LBC in chapter 22 paragraph 5



> 5. The reading of the Scriptures, preaching, and hearing the Word of God, teaching *and admonishing one another in psalms, hymns, and spiritual songs*, singing with grace in our hearts to the Lord; as also the administration of baptism, and the Lord's supper, are all parts of religious worship of God, to be performed in obedience to him,


----------



## TomVols (Apr 15, 2009)

Manuel said:


> cih1355 said:
> 
> 
> > There are Baptist churches that hold to the Regulative Principle of Worship.
> ...



Sounds about like where I am, too


----------



## Geneva (Apr 23, 2009)

Herald said:


> Here is something to look at that answers your question.



Very good. It's now on my flash drive.


----------

